# If You had unlimited funds; what would you do with your money?



## MrPuzzleMan (Nov 21, 2014)

This is a question I had in my philosophy class one time and I wanted to see how everyone would respond. You can name as many things as you want, but try to keep the post a reasonable size, please.


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 21, 2014)

Travel the entire world with my fiancee, build our dream house, and donate a lot to charity.


----------



## MrPuzzleMan (Nov 21, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Get an apartment, decorate that with nice stuff..buy all the Neptunia stuff I want and a damn lot of records.


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 21, 2014)

I would pay off mine, my dads, and my boyfriends student loans. Buy myself a new but practical car with good gas mileage. Probably spoil myself and my boyfriend with a few nice things. And probably travel all over the place, like to Sweden, Germany, France, England, and Japan to name a few  

Other than that I dont think my spending habits would change much since Im so frugal when it comes to buying things and that would probably stick with me


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 21, 2014)

I would find a safe place for my boyfriend and I to live, tell him he can quit his job so he could be with me all day, pay for anything he wanted, and buy all the cute clothes I wanted n.n


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 21, 2014)

everything


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 21, 2014)

Pay my medical/credit card bills off entirely, buy a house, and travel, travel, travel. Give all excess to the Sisters of Perpetual Indulgence and the HRC.


----------



## epona (Nov 21, 2014)

Buy one of the houses in the Georgian circus in Bath lol


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 21, 2014)

I would buy a dog. I've always wanted a loyal companion. Paying off the loans for my family's house and college expenses would be good. Afterwards I would want to visit my home country because we've never had enough money to come back and see the rest of my family.


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 21, 2014)

Pay for my boyfriend's medical bills, pay the rest of our debt, buy us our dream house, buy a Sphinx cat (don't judge me), start a game store (like DnD games), donate a bunch of money to kidney disease research.


----------



## ceo (Nov 21, 2014)

I'd buy all the Monster High and Rilakkuma merchandise I've always wanted without shame, go on a vacation with my mom, visit my online friends, donate to charity.


----------



## Hot (Nov 21, 2014)

everything 'cause why not.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 21, 2014)

If I had unlimited funds, I would constantly be traveling and never stay in one place for too long. Once I've been to enough places, I'd pick one to really settle down in if I felt like it, then live like a queen.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 21, 2014)

If I had unlimited funds I would rule the world

and then start a dictatorship 

I will erase the modern-century as we know it and channel the world's population in one nation

I shall call it...

Panem


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 21, 2014)

I would pay off my house.

Go on lots of vacations.

Start collecting cool classic cars.

Give a ton of money to the needy.


----------



## RhinoK (Nov 21, 2014)

MrPuzzleMan said:


> This is a question I had in my philosophy class one time and I wanted to see how everyone would respond. You can name as many things as you want, but try to keep the post a reasonable size, please.



1. buy smash bros
2. buy pokemon
3. go around the world
4. get unparalysed
5. die


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 21, 2014)

i wud create a religion then watch u all debate it


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 21, 2014)

Move my boyfriend and I to new Zealand, make a hobbit hole, and live the rest of my days writing and publishing my works while he learns to program video games.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 21, 2014)

After I donated to countless charities and gave money to every homeless person on the streets of my city, I would buy Adobe Flash and Photoshop, and maybe Premiere. And then I could make cartoons all day every day without worrying about money, and the dream would be complete.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 21, 2014)

take over the world


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Nov 21, 2014)

Literally build a haven. 

Donate large sums of money to domestic abuse survivors, fund cancer research and clean drinking water worldwide, take some people out to do something they've always wanted to do...

If it were truly unlimited, I would literally make sure no one went hungry again. Because I get angry at that. 

Then, y'know, spend my time going horseback riding and probably purchasing hella artwork and expensive books. Occasionally jewelry.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 21, 2014)

I'd buy a really really cool house, and then I'd buy a whole bunch of geek sweg


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 21, 2014)

well the money would be effectively worthless if I had an unlimited amount of it so

be unable to buy anything


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

Get a dream house, donate to good charities, get pets..like a dog? two dogs? a cat? extra cats?, travel the world, give money to people, buy a house for my mum or she could just stay with me lel, finish uni or tafe or w/e and pay the loans off, pay medical bills for family, buy a house for my relatives overseas, donate money to shelters especially the non-euthanasia ones so the animals can find loving homes and yea that's all i could think of.


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 22, 2014)

Pay off my parents house, as well as my aunt's an uncle's houses and my brother's house. Donate a lot to various charities, build a nice house. Pay for my friends to go to college. Travel the world with my friends. Pay off my family's medical bills which seem to be growing quickly. Buy a nice house for each of my friends.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 24, 2014)

I would use that fund to improve the situation of my country(seriously, if you go out into the streets, you will feel bad for the country). There are countless informal settlers who don't have jobs. I would build a school to help educate the poor so that they may have a bright future. I would also improve the infrastructure here. Our electric lines are all hung on posts unlike Singapore and other countries which have them underground. I would also build a very efficient railway system just like that in Hong Kong and Singapore since traffic here is really bad. I would also build Solar Farms because we will be having an energy crisis next year. This way, we won't really have to rely on fossil fuels. I would also improve the roads here so that cars can drive faster on highways(60 MPH speed limit is pretty boring). I would also use the money to hire more law enforcers to enforce the law since the people here are among the most undisciplined. They would cross the roads even if there are no pedestrian lanes, they would throw trash in whatever bodies of water they can find just because it's convenient, public utility vehicles would just stop anywhere to pick up passengers and cause a lot of traffic(discipline is not really the culture here). Another thing I would do is if possible, get rid of the corrupt officials in our government. Some of them have their entire family in government positions despite not being competent to be in politics(political dynasty). Would also use the funds to build more parks since the cities here are too urbanized and there are no parks to lessen the pollution and give people a place to breathe. I would also develop the other provinces because the metro here is too congested. There is a lot of land elsewhere, but a lot of people go to the metro in hopes of earning a living. This way, people won't have to go to the metro to live in an urbanized space. I would also donate the money to various charities and the church so that they may be able to help others. 

After doing all that, I would use the money to build a mansion for my family and I would buy sports cars(really into cars here). Then I would go travel a lot with my family(I love travelling). We would go to places we usually can't afford like Japan and Europe.


----------



## Ashtot (Nov 24, 2014)

College tuition for my family and I and a music studio for my family as well.


----------



## dragonair (Nov 24, 2014)

video games and a lot of cats


----------



## Tessie (Nov 24, 2014)

buy whatever my family wants

pay off college debt

donate to a billion charities

put it towards science & health

buy a bunch of farms  with open fields and food and put all the sheltered cats in there


----------



## Zane (Nov 24, 2014)

Buy a huge enormous property and then build bomb-ass houses on it for my family and select friends, keep myself in killer clothes, and then pay the medical bills and student loans of others until I die


----------



## Margot (Nov 24, 2014)

I would buy everything and anything I would want and sometimes I would give to charity


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 24, 2014)

I would first get myself/my family a house. Then I'd travel (Like most the people here haha) for a couple weeks. Since it's so awesome here I'd give away a bunch of popular game download codes. Then I'd get me my own house near my family so I could have more then a cat. Maybe get a hamster too.  

Then once I get all that done^^^ I'd donate a bunch of stuff to charities and stuff.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 24, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> everything



Just about to say this.


----------



## nard (Nov 24, 2014)

Get a dog and then Smash.


Smash.


SMASH.


----------



## MrPuzzleMan (Nov 24, 2014)

I would love to make sure my friends, family and I were financially secure for the rest of our lives, donate a lot to a charity where I used to work, and buy a large property where I can actually own and care for horses.


----------



## Locket (Nov 24, 2014)

Nintendo. NIntendo. NINtendo. NINTendo. NINTEndo. NINTENdo. NINTENDo. NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 



(After, donate to a charity, and a Leukimia care. (I'll miss you Nicole! (BF's little sister))


----------



## hdtraves (Nov 24, 2014)

Have a house to myself furnished and have a walk in shoe closet full of Suede Pumas every single color =)


----------



## ethre (Nov 24, 2014)

buy all the games

Naw, I think I'd want stuff likee a dog or a cat or something. I would consider finally playing Zelda and Fire Emblem too.. I might give a fourth of it to charity or something though because when I get money, I either tend to keep being a cheapskate and not buy anything or I wouldn't know what to buy.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 24, 2014)

Big house with indoor swimming pool, a Russian mailorder bride, enough money on the bank to convince her to stay, the rest goes to charity.
But seriously, a private indoor swimming pool....awesome.
Oh I would also buy a football club, probably not Ajax because it would ruin its tradition, but a club like De Graafschap.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 24, 2014)

Waste them all on Amibos.


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 24, 2014)

Gosh, there are soooo many things I could do with unlimited funds qvq
I guess the first thing I would do would be to buy a hugehugehuge mansion, and convince several of my friends to move in with us. That way, I could see and hang out with them everyday! :'D
Then, I would take my friends and family to New York, Japan, California, pretty much all over the world. 
I would also go and meet a couple of my best online friends who I've known for years.
I would buy every video game I've ever wanted.
And, of course, I would donate money to charity everyday.


----------



## Aryxia (Nov 25, 2014)

Travel, buy stuff and give some to charities focusing in on the development of education & gender equality in developing countries.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 25, 2014)

I'd go around buying meals for those who can't afford food. I'd buy homes for the homeless. I'd donate money to countless charities around the world.


----------



## Elise (Nov 25, 2014)

I'd do a lot of soul searching, probably defer uni and travel the world for a bit to try and find out what my real passion is, since money would not be an issue anymore and I'd be free to devote my life to whatever I wanted.

That and buy everything I see that I want, move out of home to somewhere awesome, have a lot of fun with my friends and help out the people I care about.


----------



## oranje (Nov 25, 2014)

If I had unlimited money this is what I would do: 
I would buy new cars and houses for everyone in my family (including myself),
I would use the money to fund traveling/schooling for me and my family and pay off any debts/bills that they have,
Make college funds for my future children/children of my family,
Go traveling every year to a new country/National Park,
Buy a top of the line Gaming PC and have a room in our fancy house dedicated solely to different gaming systems,
Make my own charities to donate to causes that I want and to make sure that the funds are not being misused,
Start my own zoo and help conserve species that aren't getting popular support,
Have a farm and have a bunch of animals on it and grow tasty food.


----------



## Geneve (Nov 25, 2014)

I'd adopt tons of animals, lots of pillows for a giant movie room, and I'd have my dream drawing tablet and computer. ;v;


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 25, 2014)

I'd move to New York City so fast. I'd ask out the girl I like, because why not when I have all this money! Buy tonnes of really nice clothes. Buy a huge pent house like in Gossip Girl. Buy a second house in Los Angeles. Buy a house for my parents. Travel a lot. Visit Paris, Cuba, Belgium... so many places. Buy lots of presents for people I love. Go to a million concerts. Buy all the music in the world and bury my self in CDs. Pay everything off.. and give every homeless person I see a million dollars because if it's unlimited, it's never going to end, and I love making people happy. Donate to charities close to my heart... Make a museum for heart shaped sunglasses.. etc..


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 25, 2014)

Give everyone 1 billion dollars then cause tons of inflation. Muhahaha! Just kidding. I would buy Nintendo, Microsoft, Bethesuda (did I spell that right?), and Pokemon ORAS. Then I would donate enough money to cure cancer, ebola, etc.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 26, 2014)

I'd probably do a lot for the neglected creatures of our planet. I'd buy as much land as possible in order to protect the animals of the wild. I'm very much against hunting and the killing of animals in general, so I would love to be able to do something about that. Of course, I would do a lot for the humans as well. I would only be able to focus on my own wishes once the wishes of everyone and everything else came true.


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 29, 2014)

1. buy an iphone
2. buy a lot of food
3. buy a flat screen tv
4. buy my dream bedroom
5. done


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 29, 2014)

Buy the entire world and everything in it. I _am_ the rightful leader, after all.


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 29, 2014)

Travel and support my family


----------



## ThePayne22 (Nov 29, 2014)

Buy a ton of Loveca Stones for LoveLive...

Then, y'know the normal stuff anybody would do. Pay off school costs/loans, buy a decent house, and donate a bunch to charity.


----------



## Caius (Nov 29, 2014)

Pay off my college debt and my hospital bills.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 29, 2014)

1. Pay my way back to College
2. Get a Car and pay off the entire loan
3. Get some more groceries
4. Spend the tiniest amount on material objects 
5. etc.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 29, 2014)

buy stuff I want
donate to ppl
give some to my parents so they can retire
pay off college entirely
buy a house
buy the world
travel around the world
buy more stuff


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 29, 2014)

Have a ton of houses built and give them to low income families.
I would also buy needy people cars,food and clothing.
Buy a bunch of 3ds's with new leaf and give them to the kids who can't afford them.


----------



## unravel (Nov 29, 2014)

Buy everything what I want then relative's needs


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 29, 2014)

Pay off all my family's and my own debts, buy a small island in the pacific off of New Zealand (There is one for sale), make it a micronation and let my daughter name it and make her an actual princess, donate to charities and non-profits and just live without worries. Maybe open up tourism on my tiny island, have a sanctuary for Kiwis on it, and maybe even run a camp for kiwi kids who want to work with the bird in their futures. Open up a scholarship for said kids who hold that desire for their whole lives. Yes, beautiful.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 29, 2014)

watch all the sexy animes and eat all the butts


----------



## Aradai (Nov 29, 2014)

donate and buy stuff for my family and buy stuff for myself.


----------



## Beardo (Nov 29, 2014)

Get a big house, pool, go to space, meet celebrities, start a company, write a book, own an alaskan malamute, a samoyed, a doll faced persian, and 2 chinchillas. Also help cure some diseases and gives homes and food to people that need them


----------



## Venorik (Nov 29, 2014)

i would buy my parents a new house since this one has fallen apart and we've been having financial woes for quite some time. i'd also buy them another car since my mom got in a car accident a few months ago and totaled the car.
i'd pay off two of my sisters' college loans, and help my other sister get a nice house with a yard so her daughter and puppy would actually have some room to play.
then i'd buy myself a cozy house on a large plot of land so i could rescue animals like horses, cows, pigs, chickens, basically have my own private farm sanctuary lol. and i would want to be able to grow food for myself and the animals living with me.
and i'd give my animal children the best things they need.
and of course i'd donate to help anything i could.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 29, 2014)

Dilute the economy.


----------



## kasane (Nov 29, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Buy the entire world and everything in it. I _am_ the rightful leader, after all.



I love you

- - - Post Merge - - -

Buy myself 10 more 3DS XLs with swaggy patterns like the Yoshi design, Animal Crossing design, etc.
Then buy myself a freakin Wii U and hella tons of games. 

And a nice decent weapon supply do not ask me why. 

Fly to Japan and buy the Pokemon Center.


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Unlimited funds: pay off my family's debt, buy them a nice safe house, pay their bills. Buy my boyfriend's family a nice house and pay their bills. Help them fix whatever they need if it is truly necessary. Buy my dad a new car. Pay off my family's and brothers' student loans. Donate to charity, donate to cancer research and donate money to Red Cross and Be a Match. Donate for scholarships. There's so much I'd do with the money like donating wise. I wouldn't want to buy more stuff for myself because I'm fine with what I have x__x

- - - Post Merge - - -

maybe I'll transform myself into a cyborg lol


----------



## Zedark (Nov 29, 2014)

I think i would buy a packet of oreos
Yes you heard me right! A whole packet of oreos


----------



## pktispan (Aug 29, 2016)

Donate a lot for cancer research and other causes, get a nice place to live, a dog, pay off anything i need to for my family, and a crap ton of ice cream :/ I also have some music, books and games i want, and since i have unlimited money.....


EDIT: haha i never read any of the posts above me so it sounds like I'm copying off of them lol


----------



## piichinu (Aug 29, 2016)

Probably just lounge around all day and not really spend it
I'd still go to college though

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait who bumped this wtf


----------



## xara (Aug 29, 2016)

buy all the little toys/collectibles that i want but cant afford
buy my grandmother a place to live, since i know she hates living with me and my parents
buy my parents and i a better place to live
set some money aside for college/university
donate to charity
give my mom money so she can buy herself a car
buy myself a cat, and probably a dog
and probs a bunch of other stuff that i cant think of rn lmao


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2016)

Most of it all will go to ecological preservation, to develop technologies that help keep planet blue.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 29, 2016)

Cry on it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 29, 2016)

Buy a large plot of land and build myself a big house with custom furniture and room for babies, furbabies, and a whole reptile room too aw yiss, have my own art room and give my boyfriend a music studio. Buy lots of exotic animals for the land I own. Get fake teeth that will stay perfect, do the same for my boyfriend and sister, pay off my mom's debt and my sister's too. Travel to everywhere I want to travel, buy all of my thousands of wishlist items off amazon XD Donate to charities I care about, when I get older and my kids move out start adopting kids and raising them well and putting them through college and everything.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 29, 2016)

send a metric crap-ton of money to my family, buy like 50 german shepherds, binge eat sushi, buy a huge house with enough rooms for each one of my dogs, pay off all my debt and bills, get Gastric bypass surgery, and so much more.

i'd also give every homeless person i see $1,000


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 29, 2016)

ruin the world economy as much as i could

nah jk but idk . probably spend money lmao


----------



## focus (Aug 29, 2016)

the real question is what wouldn't i do?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 29, 2016)

I would also build a room for a giant like a retic or something so it can get really big and have its own room as a terrarium and I can just walk in and go cuddle it whenever =D


----------



## Nunbal (Aug 29, 2016)

Pay off my family's debt.
Pay off my student loan.
Buy my self a car.
Travel the world.
Get plastic surgery.
Donate to the less fortunate.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 29, 2016)

die because nothings fun if you cheat.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Aug 29, 2016)

Well with the way my health is I would definitely be paying for some private healthcare first of all. 
Would pay off my car and buy something newer, really don't like the big flashy Lamborghinis etc. so I would go for a nice Audi or something. Get a slightly bigger house
Would want to use a significant amount into researching the condition I have, since it's very rare and serious but there is hardly any reading on it.
Anything else would be used on living comfortably and making sure the people I care about will be well looked after


----------



## Bowie (Aug 29, 2016)

I would probably just buy a nice house somewhere, and donate lots to charity. Spend all day with my work. And that's about it. Money should go to those who need it most, not those who already have a roof over their head and food. There are people dying, and they would kill for bread, never mind anything else.


----------



## Miii (Aug 29, 2016)

If I had unlimited funds (or at the very least, more money than I knew what to do with), I'd start by try to help as many people as I possibly could by providing clean water and food to those that don't have it, building homes for homeless people, providing vaccinations and medicine to those that need it, and education for those that don't have access to it.

If I had any money left after that, I'd fund medical research of all sorts. And after that, I'd donate tons of money to animal shelters (like Vet Ranch). After that, I'd buy a bunch of land, build a nice victorian style house and foster and adopt kids and animals for the rest of my life.


----------



## Kaiserin (Aug 29, 2016)

Donate to poor homeless people.
Buy really expensive things for family
Put some in the bank
Buy a load of Cosplay
Buy myself a laptop
Buy myself my own home


----------



## Togekid (Aug 29, 2016)

I think unlimited funds might get to my head, so I'd start my own line of charities, buy a fair sized house with a game cave and a pool, and leave it at that. Don't want to cause inflation, after all


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 29, 2016)

dizzy bone said:


> Travel and support my family



adding to this, 

I'd buy a mobile home (somewhere around 200-250 sqft) and since I have unlimited funds I'd make sure I deck out the inside with super cool space saving features. Get a dog. Travel with my dog. Since I probably don't need a lot of money with this lifestyle I'd make sure my family are set for life and probably donate the rest. Heh... kinda into tiny houses right now.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 29, 2016)

The 2 year bump 

I would buy everything. c: I'm just that greedy, I would just buy everything xD


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2016)

honestly i dont think id be any different except i wouldnt have to check my funds when i want something. id set a monthly payout to loads of charities, and then just chill


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 29, 2016)

I would share my unlimited money with everyone and watch society collapse as people have no reason to sell things anymore due to free money and there's nothing left to buy or anything really being produced anymore.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Aug 29, 2016)

I would get mansions built for me in Queenstown, New Zealand, Oslo, Norway, and somewhere close to ?lesund, Norway (by the water), I'd get a beach house in Wellington, New Zealand and I'd have a big log cabin mansion on a private island on a lake in Finland, and I'd donate $1,000,000,000,000 dollars a day to different charities and buy lots of diamonds and sapphires and use them as decoration in my houses and buy nice furniture and get a penthouse in Singapore.

Oh and travel to like everywhere that is safe to travel to and collect every type of currency with all the coins and bills, and get a super tiny pomeranian puppy and a super tiny kitten and I wouldn't work or go to college.


----------



## cornimer (Aug 29, 2016)

I would get an apartment, a car and a turtle, save some, donate some and give some to friends and family.


----------



## reririx (Sep 3, 2016)

Pay off my student loans and my boyfriend's student loans. Throw some money into savings. Share with my parents and brother as well as my boyfriend's parents. Save some more. Invest. Buy a house/condo. Buy a car. Travel with my boyfriend~ and save save save invest invest invest!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 3, 2016)

Pay off my debts and never work again


----------



## Seroja (Sep 3, 2016)

Well I wouldn't even be here anymore and live life to the fullest.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2017)

I would adopt all the lonely N64s in the world 






Oh, and I would also make sure that there is an HD remake for Super Mario 64. That game deserves an HD remake more than any other game.


----------



## zeoli (May 5, 2017)

Pay for my best friends', my uncle and his future wife's, and my own college loans and all that good stuff @v@


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 5, 2017)

Wow, unlimited?? I would get my mom in-home care with the best equipment and nurses money could buy. I would get my dad a home with her so he wouldn't have to always leave his house just to visit her. I would open bank accounts for my nieces for their education after high school. I would always treat whenever I go out with family and friends, and always take away lots of food to give to people who need it. In fact, since it's unlimited, I would give money and rent rooms for all the people who need to get back up on their feet and need help with finding jobs. They will get nice suits and outfits to help with interviews, and a warm place and food  I will distribute the wealth to all countries that need it, and will use it to remove all the corrupt leaders and place good people in power. I will fund all disease and illness research so that we can cure everything eventually. Oh and I want to buy a really big house with a giant library of books and lots of dogs and kitties that will be spoiled to death <3


----------



## Weiland (May 5, 2017)

I'd donate a **** ton to mental health awareness; I'd buy all of my family their own houses and cars and whatever else necessities that they need; I'd take my girlfriend and I out on a really fancy and long cruise; I'd repay my gym membership. That's only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Charcolor (May 5, 2017)

well, it's unlimited, so i really can just do anything i could. after covering the necessities i could give everyone the wealth they need to live happily and i could buy foster homes for cats and dogs and i could buy big luxuries for the people i care about to show my gratitude. the idea of having that kind of power is overwhelming, though. i don't want to be a billionaire. i could build an extra house just for cats, but otherwise i don't think i'd want much for myself. i'd give myself a cat house, then spend the rest on necessities, and people who really need money. and since it's unlimited, i can do it till i die! then i'll leave lots and lots of money for someone i trust to inherit my enormous spending power...

this is probably incomprehensible but, whatever. it's what i feel.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 5, 2017)

I'd buy the frickin' moon


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2017)

Roll around in it.


----------



## Haskell (May 6, 2017)

Donate to veterans.


----------



## Mink777 (May 6, 2017)

Give a lot of it a way. For example, if I happen to walk by a person at Walmart, I'd hand them a million dollars.


----------



## Byngo (May 6, 2017)

if my funds were truly vast and unlimited, I'd probably buy everything my family and I would ever need.... and there's no denying I'd buy useless crap I'd never need.

I'd also have a strong, continuous flow of money going to medical research, scientific research and any organization worldwide that protects the environment


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 6, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Give a lot of it a way. For example, if I happen to walk by a person at Walmart, I'd hand them a million dollars.



Ew, you'd still shop at Walmart if you were rich? I'd shop at Target.


----------



## Yaezakura (May 6, 2017)

Rule the world.

Everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 6, 2017)

Donate a significant amount to animal charities and shelters, and organisations trying to stop cruelty in mass production of animal goods (puppy farms, chickens, cows etc). My parents have been through so much and I wish so much that I could give them a truly permanent home and retirement, so I'd do that too.

I don't think I could honestly use much of it on myself, limited money or not. I couldn't be happy spoiling myself all the meanwhile knowing there's so much suffering going on. Animals deserve that suffering the least of all.


----------



## Mu~ (May 6, 2017)

I'd rebuy star wars from disney ._.


----------



## Fleshy (May 6, 2017)

Firstly I'd buy a nice apartment or house in Toronto, close to where my hub will be studying so we can live together, and decorate it all perfectly and things. I'd buy a house for my family too and make sure they have money and can live a nice life.

I'd also donate the majority of it, or put it to good use, with unlimited funds you really could fix a lot of the worlds problems. Start education programs, proper conservation programs, ect.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 6, 2017)

Buy a house, quit my job, buy whatever my heart desires, and give it away at every opportunity.


----------



## watercolorwish (May 6, 2017)

give nintendo a ton of money to help them make pokemon real lmao


----------



## Flare (May 6, 2017)

Donate it to People who are in need of it.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 6, 2017)

use them on videogames , ofc


----------



## Loriii (May 6, 2017)

I'm not gonna be a hypocrite and try to be realistic. I'll use every funds I have to buy everything for my family, the only people I trust then pay high amount to those people who are willing to protect them 24/7 (and of course, myself). I'll think about donating, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Sion (May 6, 2017)

move, super house, cosplay, donate, become the cosmos's sugar daddy


----------



## glow (May 7, 2017)

travel


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 7, 2017)

If it were truly infinite, I would buy every single piece of land on the entire planet, forcefully uniting it. Don't tell me countries like North Korea and Syria wouldn't comply, everyone has a price... I would then equally distribute the infinite wealth, making it so everyone else has infinite wealth, as well. This would then make money completely useless, eliminating it.

Serious answer, I would pay for myself and my immediate family to move to France. I would buy a nice cabin out in the mountains somewhere, or maybe a nice house in Paris... I would then use the rest of the money as a security net, aside from the portion I'm keeping for personal use.


----------



## SheepMareep (May 7, 2017)

Limiting my list to 5 things:

I'd create a children's hospital in which all medical bills are paid in full/the patients don't have to pay for anything, buy a cute little house for me and my boyfriend, pay off everyone's bills every month, fix up homes and distribute them to homeless individuals/families, and help create large community food gardens free to the public


----------



## Hellfish (May 7, 2017)

Donate it to as much people as possible who need it, then buy some stuff me and my family desperately need (Like Pop! Vinyls and a desk for me ^-^ ) then never use it again (using it to go on holiday and live in excess is just greedy, even if you give lots of it away)


----------



## xSany (May 8, 2017)

Buy a deserted island, build a paradise for me and my man, give millions to my family and friends, start a charity that  gives away free money and supplies, build homes for the needy ect ect, since theres plenty to go around, i would dedicate my time helping people.


----------



## Stalfos (May 8, 2017)

Well, there is a really nice house close to where I live. I dunno if the people living there would ever sell but I'd give them an offer for sure.


----------



## Romaki (May 8, 2017)

Probably start a business, since I have unlimited funds probably with a charity aspect, like the pizzeria that's feeding the homeless for free. Also go online and just surprise people who are struggling, even outside gofundme, kickstarter etc.


----------



## Squidward (May 10, 2017)

- Take up a bunch of languages and buy the necessary materials and courses
- Travel the world
- Move out, buy a new place and decorate it the way I want
- Buy a bunch of video games
- Spoil my family and donate to charity as well


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 10, 2017)

Give as much as I could away. I'd start with friends and family, then I'd probably go on to do a lot of research on which charities are good and which are bad.


----------



## Franny (May 10, 2017)

id buy a nice computer and games
also sesame chicken


----------



## visibleghost (May 10, 2017)

Flare said:


> Donate it to People who are in need of it.



if you donate an unlimited amount of money you will ruin the economy  ):


----------



## Captain James (May 10, 2017)

Well obviously, with UNLIMITED cash, I would of course splurge a bit for myself.

But, after that, I start to use all this money I have to buy all the oil, coal, natural gas, and other fossil fuel companies in the world. I buy them and shut them down. Next, I start building wind, solar, and hydroelectric power plants all over the globe. I then create a brand of cheap cars that run off of renewable energy. Then, I invest into my own science research facility to further expand human knowledge. 

Finally, after all that, I go tell Mr. Trump that I'm richer than him, by about an infinite amount of dollars.


----------



## IridescentDisplay (May 11, 2017)

Probably Build a cute house in a ton of rainbow colours, Travel the world (with/without family/partner) , Donate a **** ton to charity's everywhere , And get a beast Gaming pc lmao, But tbh if you have an UNLIMITED amount of cash life would be so *boring* though.


----------



## Blu Rose (May 11, 2017)

buy the alto flute my friend wants and then save like $60,000,000 at like 3% interest ($1,800,000/yr) and donate the rest to random people upon being asked


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jun 4, 2017)

First, I would quit my job lmao. I'd want to restructure the world. Develop new technology, fund research for preserving the Earth and endangered animals, maybe invest in space travel/colonies, create a system with less imbalance, give support to all people but especially the people who need it most like the disabled. But yes, first I'd quit my job. And I'd want to buy a working Dreamcast.


----------



## Sin (Jun 4, 2017)

Build my own house somewhere nice, adopt at-risk cats, go out to eat heaps. sponsor kids in other countries, send them money or food or whatever they needed. definitely travel also


----------



## carp (Jun 4, 2017)

buy many dogs
and flowers
fields of flowers and dogs
also people to care for the dogs
but not slaves
like
carers
for the dogs
and also probably a hammock cause theyre cool
maybe some green tea
gingerbread
maybe a gingerbread factory??
also a gold plated nissan micra
and lots of woods
and land to plant more woods
omg i could plant all the woods
yes
dog woodlands


----------

